
Where International Communities Cluster - gok
https://pudding.cool/2020/01/diaspora/
======
9nGQluzmnq3M
This shows the largest _percentage_ irrespective of population, which skews
the figures quite a bit, since statistical anomalies easily get propelled to
the top spot. For example, I'm pretty sure there are more Nigerians in New
York City than the site's pick of "Fort Bend County, Texas", and I wouldn't be
surprised if the nation's apparent #1 Belgian community in Weber, UT (which
seems to be flying under the radar as far as Google is concerned) was a single
large Mormon family.

~~~
GFischer
Same for Uruguayans (and almost all Latin Americans), there are a lot more in
Miami, NY and San Francisco than in Worcester, Maryland (although I do know of
one there haha).

Edit: I am impressed, there ARE a lot of Uruguayans in Leominster (1200 out of
40.000 inhabitants), as a whole Miami, NY and SF have more, but it's indeed
where they're more concentrated.

[https://datausa.io/profile/geo/leominster-
fitchburg-&-gardne...](https://datausa.io/profile/geo/leominster-
fitchburg-&-gardner-cities-puma-ma)

------
tzury
Not sure how accurate this is. Just from what I know about "my people", the
Israelis, are clustered in the east coast, perhaps to a similar number as on
the west coast. While in the west coast itself, I am not sure that the Los
Angeles community is larger than the one in the Bay Area.

~~~
bosswipe
Since this is only counting people born in Israel it's probably a much smaller
group than the wider community.

------
ivalm
Russia seems like a weird country to not have (or am I blind? cant find on
mobile).

~~~
superhuzza
You're right, its not on there. May have been missing from initial data set
for some reason.

------
lainga
Well-known to me from my mother's side of the family: Punjabi Sikhs in North
America form an archipelago with Brampton, ON, Surrey, BC, and San Jose, CA as
anchoring vertices (with possible moorings in Renton, WA).

------
strikelaserclaw
Seems pretty accurate from what i've seen in my life. Indians somewhere in
central NJ, Koreans in Bergen, Georgians in Brooklyn, Egyptians in Nashville.

------
52-6F-62
One of these days we will annex Maine and Vermont. It's a soft, slow
takeover—but it is inevitable. Did I say that out loud?

------
mateo411
Neat. I really like exploring demo data like this.

One thing to note is that you have the following the countries:

Czech Republic

Slovakia

Czechoslovakia

If people are from Czechoslovakia does that mean the immigrated to the US
before the end of the Cold War?

------
irrational
Kazakhstan in the Portland metro area? Where are they all hiding? I've lived
here for decades and have never heard of anyone being from Kazakhstan.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Maybe there aren’t many Kazakhs in the USA, so an abnormal concentration in
smallish Portland that is still difficult to notice would win the percent
count.

~~~
netsharc
Yeah, 70 Kazakhs in Portland (population ca 700K) and 800 in NYC (population
ca 8.4M): Portland has percentage-wise more Kazakhs than NYC! (0.01% vs
0.0095%)

------
ddxxdd
It was nice of the creators to mention their dataset (2018 IPUMS dataset), but
can anyone tell me what frameworks are used to create this?

~~~
9nGQluzmnq3M
Seems to be primarily Mapbox.

------
odiroot
Works really well for Poland. Chicago is sometimes (jokingly) considered the
second biggest Polish city.

~~~
MisterTea
There was quite a large Polish population in Greenpoint Brooklyn which is
still present but largely gutted by gentrification. There's also another
sizable pocket in Ridgewood/Fresh Pond.

~~~
odiroot
Ah yes. There's a few Polish pop songs about Brooklyn.

------
caillou
How is Czechoslovakia still considered a single country?

~~~
dspig
If it was called that when someone left, what country did they leave? And when
you don't know which half?

I guess the list could say "Former ..."

------
tomgp
It's got England and Scotland but no Wales :(

~~~
OJFord
I noticed that too, but it's a public dataset from a single year, so possibly
it's just that no Welshmen settled in the USA in 2018?

------
gok
Lots of Dutch in Austin?

------
badrabbit
Surprisingly accurate

